# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  prevesti sa eng- strucni izrazi

## Storma

help help help
kako se ovo nizenavedeno kaze na hrvatskom:
1. acetylcholine
2.norepinephrine
3.sertraline
4.cytokines
5.tryptophan

hvala hvala hvala

----------


## leonisa

citokini = cytokines

----------


## leonisa

a ovo sam nasla, bit ce da je to strucni naziv

Uočeno je da je molarni odnos dopaminskog metabolita homovanilic kiseline (HVA) iz urina prema epinephirine/*norepinephrine* metabolitom vanllymandelic kiselini (VMA) iz urina

----------


## pujica

> 1. acetylcholine
> 2.norepinephrine


1. acetilkolin
2. norepinefrin (inače poznatiji kao adrenalin)

----------


## leonisa

imas 1, 2 i 4 :D

----------


## Saradadevii

5.tryptophan je triptofan

----------


## Storma

jeeeeeeeeeeee
 :D  :D  :D 
hvala HVALA  :Love:

----------


## Storma

ups jos SERTRALINE (Zoloft) bice je to neki antidepresiv

----------


## Mamasita

sertralin

----------


## nelzi

5. triptofan. To je esencijalna aminokiselina. (a ima i antidepresivno delovanje)

----------


## sis

> help help help
> kako se ovo nizenavedeno kaze na hrvatskom:
> 1. acetylcholine
> 2.norepinephrine
> 3.sertraline
> 4.cytokines
> 5.tryptophan
> 
> hvala hvala hvala


1. acetilkolin
2. norepinefrin (poznat i kao noradrenalin)
3. sertralin
4. citokini
5. triptofan

Bar je tako bilo u prošlom tisućljeću kad sam ja studirala  :Smile:  , a mislim da se nije promijenilo do sad.
Pozdrav

----------


## sis

> help help help
> kako se ovo nizenavedeno kaze na hrvatskom:
> 1. acetylcholine
> 2.norepinephrine
> 3.sertraline
> 4.cytokines
> 5.tryptophan
> 
> hvala hvala hvala


1. acetilkolin
2. norepinefrin (poznat i kao noradrenalin)
3. sertralin
4. citokini
5. triptofan

Bar je tako bilo u prošlom tisućljeću kad sam ja studirala  :Smile:  , a mislim da se nije promijenilo do sad.
Pozdrav

----------


## kona

faco   :Smile:

----------


## Dalm@

> 2. norepinefrin (poznat i kao noradrenalin)


Na hrvatskom je ispavnije reći noradrenalin.

----------


## tanja_b

> sis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 2. norepinefrin (poznat i kao noradrenalin)
> 
> 
> Na hrvatskom je ispavnije reći noradrenalin.


Preciznije, norepinefrin/epinefrin je izraz koji se koristi u američkoj literaturi. U europskoj literaturi je uvriježen izraz noradrenalin/adrenalin, pa tako i na hrvatskom, ali ovaj drugi izraz nije neispravan.

----------


## sis

To što je nešto uobičajeno.. samo znam da je u školskim udžbenicima pisalo epinefrin i norepinefrin, a adrenalin /noradrenalin su spominjani upravo jer su to široko upotrebljavani izrazi. A budući su školski udžbenici recenzirani i lektorirani i pretpostavljam da se više obraća pažnja na finese, nekako se toga držim. A na faksu nismo imali literaturu na hrvatskom (a i visokoškolska literatura podliježe drugim jezičnim kriterijima), ali nikad nisam izgovorila, ali rijetko se čulo "adrenalin/noradrenalin".

Iako je zapravo riječ o istim hormonima kore (iliti korteksa) nadbubrežne žlijezde) i niti jedan naziv nije pogrešan.

----------


## Storma

hvala svima na brzoj i nadasve iscrpnoj pomoci   :Love:

----------


## kovke

koristim gužvu- kako se izračunavaju stupnjevi celzijusa iz fahrenheita

konkretno-treba mi vrijednost u C ako je u fahrenheitu 160, 180, 35, 40 i 0.  :Embarassed:

----------


## svizac

F→C: (n-32) x o.555

Primjer: 160 - 32 = 128 x 0.555 = 71.04C

160F = 71.04C
180F = 82.14 C
35F = 1.665 C
40F = 4.44 C
0F = -17.76 C

----------


## Dalm@

Ima puno konvertera na netu. Evo jednog:
http://www.albireo.ch/temperatureconverter/

----------


## kovke

hvala curke   :Kiss:

----------


## Mamasita

Kad smo vec kod engleskog jezika, pogledajte ovo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLMivJL9EIk
 :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

opet ja   :Smile:  
Immune markers ?

----------


## marilu

Neke rijeci se jednostavno ne mogu previse prevesti na Hrv. tako Sertraline (hydrochloride ) se koristi u antidepresivima i nekim drugim drogama, npr. onim za ejakulaciju.

----------


## Dalm@

> Immune markers ?


Imunološki markeri, ali nisam 100% sigurna za pridjev.



> Neke rijeci se jednostavno ne mogu previse prevesti na Hrv. tako Sertraline (hydrochloride ) se koristi u antidepresivima i nekim drugim drogama, npr. onim za ejakulaciju.


Sertralin (u obliku hidroklorida) registrirani je (i prvedljiv  :Wink: ) antidepresiv koji se nalazi na listi lijekova RH.

----------


## Zoila

Sertralin i
sertralin hidroklorid - za to sam sigurna

a immune markers - hmmm, nekak mi pada napamet imuno markeri, no nisam sigurna

----------


## yasmin

evo ovdje ako je od pomoći

http://www.eudict.com/?lang=engcro&word=immune+marker

----------


## Storma

ajmo dalje...

SELF-REPORTED MENTAL HEALTH

OVER-THE-COUNTER BRANDS

----------


## Mamasita

self-reported mental helth moze biti samostalna procjena mentalnog zdravlja....ili subjektivni prikaz, samostalni prikaz....tako nesto
A ovo over the counter brands, ako se odnosi na lijekove znaci lijekove koji se mogu dobiti bez recepta. 
Inace, over the counter ti je nesto kao preko tezge, izvan kontrole...

A sad i meni treba pomoc, mozak mi je stao.
dose related response 
Jel to mozda umjerena reakcija ili... :/

----------


## Mamasita

Ajme pukla sam skroz!
Ne moze nikako biti umjerena reakcija!
Upomoc!

----------


## emily

mozda ocekivana reakcija (na dozu lijeka)

----------


## Mamasita

"There is a dose related response with increasing breastfeeding duration."
Radi se o ulozi dojenja u suocavanju s pretilosti.

----------


## emily

cek da pogledam origigi tekst  :Wink:  
gdje je ta recenica, na pocetku, u sredini ,na kraju, da ne trazim....

----------


## Mamasita

Prva stranica lijevo treci odjelak

----------


## emily

iz konteksta, ja bih rekla da je obrnuto proporcionalna veza izmedju stvaranja pretilosti u djecjoj dobi i duljine trajanja dojenja

ali kako to sazeti u jednu lako razumljivu recenicu :/

----------


## Mamasita

Razmislit cu sutra, odoh spavati, mozak mi je u totalnoj blokadi! :? 
Thnx emily  :Smile:

----------


## svizac

Dose-response relationship: The relationship between the amount of exposure [dose] to a substance and the resulting changes in body function or health (response).

Iz eng. - hrv. farmakološkog riječnika: dose-response je doza-učinak.

Dakle rečenica bi mogla otprilike iči ovako: Postoji doza-učinak reakcija kod produljenod dojenja. Ili Razmatranje učinka dojenja ovisan o trajanju na kasniju pojavu debljine. Ova druga je više slobodan prijevod prema onome što si rekla da je kontekst teksta. 

Možda ti pomogne i ovo http://www.paedcro.com/clanak.asp?id=236

----------


## Mamasita

svizac super! Hvala!  :Kiss:  
Kako vam ovo zvuci:
Postoji protektivni ucinak produzene duljine dojenja na kasniju pojavu pretilosti.

----------


## Storma

> svizac super! Hvala!  
> Kako vam ovo zvuci:
> Postoji protektivni ucinak produzene duljine dojenja na kasniju pojavu pretilosti.


dobro zvuci. U takvim situacijama glasam za slobodiji prijevod u svrhu jednostavnijeg objasnjenja.

recimo: Produzena duljina dojenja ima zastitni ucinak na kasniju pojavu pretilosti. 
mislim da je vazniji smisao od doslovnog prijevoda, pogotovo s eng na hrv, gdje moras presloziti recenicu da bi prijevod dobio na razumljivosti.
ispravite me ako grijesim   :Embarassed:

----------


## Storma

trebam hitan prijevod izraza BRIBING
lazirati? ....including bribing of documents.

----------


## martinaP

> ajmo dalje...
> 
> SELF-REPORTED MENTAL HEALTH
> 
> OVER-THE-COUNTER BRANDS


OTC se obično ne prevodi, uvriježio se kao takav u hrvatskom jeziku. OTC lijekovi.

----------


## martinaP

> svizac super! Hvala!  
> Kako vam ovo zvuci:
> Postoji protektivni ucinak produzene duljine dojenja na kasniju pojavu pretilosti.


Meni bi bilo ljepše ovako: 
Postoji zaštitni učinak produljenog dojenja...
Produžena duljina mi je čudna kombinacija (dva puta duljina).

----------


## martinaP

A ako baš mora prijevod za OTC, onda su to lijekovi koji se izdaju bez liječničkog recepta.

Sorry na 3 posta   :Embarassed:  , mogla sam sve napisati u jednome.

----------


## Dalm@

Dosta uvriježen prijevod za OTC brands je: 
bezreceptni lijekovi.

----------


## Mamasita

> Mamasita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svizac super! Hvala!  
> Kako vam ovo zvuci:
> Postoji protektivni ucinak produzene duljine dojenja na kasniju pojavu pretilosti.
> 
> 
> Meni bi bilo ljepše ovako: 
> ...


Eto, upravo to sam i sama zakljucila i tako sam i napisala, prije par minuta.  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

> trebam hitan prijevod izraza BRIBING
> lazirati? ....including bribing of documents.


kvotam help help

----------


## thalia

> self-reported mental helth


To se u psihologiji zove samoprocjena, u ovom slučaju samoprocjena mentalnog zdravlja. Nekad je to jedini output, kad nema objektivnog mjerenja.

Bribing je, koliko ja znam, podmićivanje ili potkupljivanje, tako da stvarno ne znam  :? Jel možeš napisati čitavu rečenicu?

----------


## antun tat

_...including bribing of documents_
..uključujući i dobivanje/pribavljanje (potrebnih (možda)) dokumenata putem mita.  :?  :?

----------


## Storma

..he was required to push breastmilk substitutes using tactics including bribing of documents.

----------


## antun tat

...koristeći se taktikama koje uključuju i pribavljanje potrebne dokumentacije podmićivanjem/potkupljivanjem.

----------


## Storma

antun tat   :Love:

----------


## antun tat

:Kiss:

----------


## Storma

ako si jos tu : The European Parliament Development and Cooperation Committe
i The external audit is exposed as a whitewash.

najbolje da ti posaljem cijeli txt 
 :Laughing:

----------


## thalia

Možda je bribing of documents  mijenjanje (nezakonito) u svrhu "guranja" adaptiranog  :? 

Našla sam jedini "bribing of documents" na netu na, pretpostavljam, originalnom tekstu http://www.babymilkaction.org/pages/history.html, tako da bi moglo biti nekakvo mijenjanje dokumenata.

----------


## Storma

yup, s tim tekstom se borim
u kontekstu meni isto djeluje kao laziranje dokumenata, no ok, kako kaze antun tat, moguce da su platili da ih netko drugi lazira   :Grin:

----------


## thalia

> ako si jos tu : The European Parliament Development and Cooperation Committe
> i The external audit is exposed as a whitewash.
> 
> najbolje da ti posaljem cijeli txt


Odbor Europskog Parlamenta za razvitak i suradnju. (ne znam velika slova   :Embarassed:  )

Pokazalo se da je vanjska provjera službene dokumentacije bila pokušaj mazanja očiju. (opet ne mogu sve bez čitavog teksta 

 :Embarassed:  )

----------


## antun tat

uf... ti odbori europski imaju tocne nazive na 'rvacki. treba'ce mi vremena i za  audit.
 uf 
:preznoj:   :Ups:

----------


## antun tat

go thalia  :D

----------


## thalia

> go thalia  :D


Hvala   :Love:  , bar imam osjećaj da mi u glavi nisu samo pelene, dojenje, didaktičke igrice i sl. i sl.   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

diz mozda i prevedem  :D 
ma kao (kršitelj koda) nece slati svog representative, nego salje external auditor ...pa taj bude exposed

----------


## Storma

evo vam jos jedna:
"A call is made for the European Commission to review the operation of its measures regulating the activities of European based companies in third countries to stop such malpractice.

----------


## Storma

Resolution addresses 6 months again and HIV

----------


## antun tat

> diz mozda i prevedem  :D 
> ma kao (kršitelj koda) nece slati svog representative, nego salje external auditor ...pa taj bude exposed


znaci: zlikovci ne zele slat svog predstavnika, već šalju vanjskog revizora koji tada biva razotkriven  :?  :?

----------


## Storma

objasnjenje: vanjski revizor nema pojma tj ne zna odgovore na pitanje o (kršitelj koda)ovoj politici   :Razz:

----------


## antun tat

> evo vam jos jedna:
> "A call is made for the European Commission to review the operation of its measures regulating the activities of European based companies in third countries to stop such malpractice.


europskoj komisiji je upućen poziv da preispita djelovanje poduzetih mjera koje bi trebale regulirati aktivnosti europskih tvrtki u zemljama u razvoju (pc naziv za zemlje treceg svijeta) kako bi se zaustavile dosadašnje (ili prije navedene) zlouporabe.

----------


## antun tat

bolje: kako bi se zaustavile ovakve zloupotrebe, europskoj komisiji je upućen poziv  da preispita djelovanje/učinkovitost mjera koje služe nadziranju aktivnosti europskih tvrtki u zemljama trećeg svijeta.

----------


## antun tat

> Resolution addresses 6 months again and HIV


potrebna cijela rečenica ...  :/  :?

----------


## Storma

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Resolution addresses 6 months again and HIV
> 
> 
> potrebna cijela rečenica ...  :/  :?


naslov odjeljka: 2001 - (kršitelj koda) rejects four-point plan/ resolution addresses 6 months again and HIV

----------


## Storma

pogledala sam original txt i mislim da bi to glasilo
Rezolucija se odnosi na "6 mjeseci"(ponovo) i HIV

----------


## antun tat

> naslov odjeljka: 2001 - (kršitelj koda) rejects four-point plan/ resolution addresses 6 months again and HIV


ne znam  :Sad: 
probaj iz konteksta odjeljka izvuc. (kršitelj koda) bi u njemu trebao odbiti ponuđeni plan koji je izvedenu 4 točke. 
ili će se ponovno odlučivati za 6 mjeseci ili se odlukom osvrnulo ponovno na pitanja hiv-a i 6 mjeseci (vjerojatno problemi neki, jel')... :?

----------


## Storma

ma vidim sad da je txt skracivan na brzinu, pa mi tu i tamo malo nelogicno izgleda
a ja mislila da haluciniram od temperature   :Laughing:  
hvala na pomoci, ako jos gdje zapnem postat cu pa ako uspijes prevedi...hitno je   :Grin:

----------


## antun tat

nema problaema  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Neznam jel ti jos uvijek treba al te tri stvari u naslovu odjeljka

(kršitelj koda) rejects four-point plan/
resolution addresses 6 months again 
HIV

su u stvari tri (razlicite) teme koje se pojavljuju u odjeljku

(kršitelj koda) odbacuje plan od cetiri tocke
Opet Rezolucija koja se bavi sa 6 mjeseci (iskljucivog dojenja)
HIV

----------


## Storma

slozila sam naslov hvala ancice   :Heart:

----------


## Storma

Global Strategy for Infant and Young Child Feeding

----------


## Storma

nije strucan, al koga briga u pol dva ujutro WHISTLEBLOWER

----------


## Mamasita

Evi i mene opet  :Grin:  
circulating satiety fator
cirkularni faktor zasicenosti?
kruzni faktor saturacije?
opticajni faktor zasicenosti?
Evo recenice:
Leptin may also act as a circulating satiety factor.

----------


## martinaP

Možda cirkulirajući faktor zasićenosti?

----------


## Storma

kako se na hrvatskom kaze :CODEX ALIMENTARIUS COMMISSION?

----------


## Storma

i sto znaci SEQUELAE?

----------


## svizac

sequelae = sequela A pathological condition resulting from a prior disease, injury, or attack. As for example, a sequela of polio. Verbatim from the Latin "sequela" (meaning sequel). Plural: sequelae

Ja nasla da je to na hrvatskom sekvela ili u mn. sekvele.

----------


## svizac

Codex alimentarius commission bi ja rekla da je Komisija za codex alimentarius. Ali vidim da se u hrv. tekstovima samo koristi codex alimentarius.

----------


## Storma

hvala vam svima na brzoj i efikasnoj pomoci, kad e vidimo placam kavu  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

There is a dose related response with increasing breastfeeding duration.

U farmakologiji postoji neštošto se zove krivulja doza odgovor. Vrlo je jednostavno. Što je veća doza onoga što dajete očekujemo veći odgovor. Naravno do jedne granice. 

Dakle u smislu rečenice. Kod produljenog dojenja postoji odgovor ovisan o dozi (količini). Fali mi podatak: doza čega, i odgovor je kakav?

Cure koje prevodite s engleskog na hrvatski, ako vam treba pomoć u stručnim izrazima iz medicine a pogotovo farmakologije, javite mi se na pp.  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

meni ovo vise zvuci kao " bildanje" mlijeka opcenito.
Pretpostavljam da bi smisao bio: Produljivanjem duljine trajanja dojenja, dobiva se količinski veci odgovor. Nije savrseno al nemam vremena sada. Kao, sto dulje traju podoji, vise se mlijeka stvara

----------


## Mamasita

Ne, nema veze sa stvaranjem mlijeka vec se pokusava reci da sto se duze doji, to je manja mogucnost za kasniju pojavu prekomjerne tezine.

----------


## Storma

> Ne, nema veze sa stvaranjem mlijeka vec se pokusava reci da sto se duze doji, to je manja mogucnost za kasniju pojavu prekomjerne tezine.


pa onda je to to.

----------


## Mamasita

Ma da...
Ovako sam prevela:
Postoji zastitni ucinak produzenog dojenja na kasniju pojavu pretilosti.

----------


## Storma

> Ma da...
> Ovako sam prevela:
> Postoji zastitni ucinak produzenog dojenja na kasniju pojavu pretilosti.


supach  :D

----------


## kovke

Low-risk cesareans carry increased neonatal mortality risk
 
Nisko rizični carski rez povećava rizik od smrtnosti novorođenčeta-da li postoji neki jednostavniji način ili stručni naziv-sori na šturosti, f mi spava u krilu  :Grin: 

help, pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz

----------


## kovke

singleton full-term gestation 

nisu blizanci, već 40tjedna 'jedna' trudnoća-ne radi mi mozak  :Embarassed:

----------


## martinaP

> Low-risk cesareans carry increased neonatal mortality risk
>  
> Nisko rizični carski rez povećava rizik od smrtnosti novorođenčeta-da li postoji neki jednostavniji način ili stručni naziv-sori na šturosti, f mi spava u krilu 
> 
> help, pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz


Mislim da je to ok, samo se niskorizični piše zajedno.




> singleton full-term gestation


Možda "nekakva" terminska trudnoća? Ne mogu smisliti bolji izraz od pojedinačna, a taj mi se baš i ne sviđa...   :Embarassed:

----------


## martinaP

> Low-risk cesareans carry increased neonatal mortality risk
>  
> Nisko rizični carski rez povećava rizik od smrtnosti novorođenčeta-da li postoji neki jednostavniji način ili stručni naziv-sori na šturosti, f mi spava u krilu 
> 
> help, pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz


Mislim da je to ok, samo se niskorizični piše zajedno.




> singleton full-term gestation


Možda "nekakva" terminska trudnoća? Ne mogu smisliti bolji izraz od pojedinačna, a taj mi se baš i ne sviđa...   :Embarassed:

----------


## martinaP

Palo mi napamet: jednoplodna terminska trudnoća.

----------


## kovke

:Kiss:

----------


## kovke

sprava Epi-no pomaže...to reduce incontinence problems due to poor pelvic floor muscle tine  

ajde pomoć-ovo mi je zadnja rečenica   :Kiss:  

tine-zubac, grablja i tu mi nikak ne paše  :?

----------


## thalia

možda je tipfeler pa je muscle t*o*ne  :?

----------


## kovke

podižem  u očaju... :Grin:  
i na šta se odnosi floor u 'pelvic floor'

----------


## kovke

ovo što ti kažeš bi definitiivno imalo smisla, ajde sad pomogni u flooru -ja sam ti neodgojena-daš mi prst, ja tražim ruku   :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

Sprava Epi-no pomaze umanjiti probleme inkontinencije vezane uz oslabljenje mišića zdjelične prečage.
eto.

----------


## kovke

ajme, šta je prečaga  :shock:

----------


## Storma

nisam stoposto, al mislim da je to to jer se npr kegelove vjezbe rade i kao priprema za porod (izbjegavanje epi). Preporucaju se i kasnije, kako bi ojacali misice zdjelicne precage, jer njihova slabost uzrokuje inkontinenciju(urina i stolice), kao i ispadanja mjehura, maternice, mislim i rektuma. e sad il je to to il sam ja zabrijala u krivu stranu, to ti probaj skuzit iz konteksta   :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

> ajme, šta je prečaga  :shock:


mislim da je to sluzbeni naziv misica na dnu zdjelice :p
cek da nadem nesto

----------


## kovke

ma je to je to-ima i o kegelu, samo nikad nisam to iščitavala pa nisam naišla na taj termin-hvala ti puno gotova sam, aliu mrla sam od smijeha kad sam pročitala tu riječ   :Laughing:

----------


## Dalm@

Prečage  :? 
A može li:
"Epi-no sprava pomaže ublažavanju problema inkontinencije uzrokovanih slabošću mišića dna zdjelice."

----------


## Storma

precaga valjda kao pregrada?
novi hrvatski   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Storma

> Prečage  :? 
> A može li:
> "Epi-no sprava pomaže ublažavanju problema inkontinencije uzrokovanih slabošću mišića dna zdjelice."


napisi ti ovak, (nepristojna rijec) novi hrvatski

ja sam to i zapamtila, nemres fulat rijec precaga   :Razz:

----------


## Storma

pih, nevernici, evo tu vam pise precaga :beeeeeeeeeelj:

----------


## kovke

:D 
super ste mi, hvala curke!

----------


## Storma

je
sad idem svoje nastavit   :Rolling Eyes:  ko ce meni asistirati   :Razz:

----------


## Storma

http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme...a/05_kegel.asp

dizs nisam pejstala link
ghm dakle, ponovo za nevjernike   :Razz:

----------


## kovke

:Laughing:  
ja ću poludit-pa storma ti si prošvikala

----------


## Storma

noup, ja sam uvijek ovakva :hihihihihi:

----------


## Storma

ajmo

"The key is to use *pharmaceutical-grade* Omega-3s.
i NATUROPATIC PHYSICIANS

hvala   :Embarassed:

----------


## Storma

dalje... FLAXSEED 
           alpha-linolenic acid

----------


## Storma

...is metabolically farther removed from...

----------


## Storma

co-morbid with

----------


## Storma

> co-morbid with


conditions that are co-morbid with postpartum depression

----------


## Storma

i co-occuring

----------


## Storma

anti-convulsants and adrenergic agents

----------


## Dalm@

Bolje išta nego ništa:

pharmaceutical grade Omega-3s = omega-3 (masne) kiseline farmaceutske kakvoće (kvalitete, čistoće)
flaxseed = lanene sjemenke
alpha-linolenic acis = alfa-linolenska kiselina
...is metabolically farther removed from... = ...dalje se metabolički uklanja iz...
conditions that are co-morbid with postpartum depression = stanja povezana s postporođajnom depresijom
co-occuring = prateća
anticolvusants = antikonvulzivi
adrenergic agents = adrenergici

----------


## thalia

> ajmo
> 
> "
> i NATUROPATIC PHYSICIANS
> 
> hvala


liječnici naturopati - koji prakticiraju prirodne metode/naturopatiju

----------


## thalia

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> co-morbid with
> 
> 
> conditions that are co-morbid with postpartum depression


stanja povezana ili istovremena s post porođajnom depresijom

----------


## Storma

hvala svim dosad
aj pomozite jos malo da zavrsim..
SELECTIVE SEROTONIN REUPTAKE INHIBITORS (SSRI)

----------


## Dalm@

Pis of kejk:
Selektivni inhibitori ponovne pohrane serotonina

----------


## Storma

gotova sam. hvala hvala hvala svima  :D   :Love:

----------


## kovke

T-helper cells iliti bijele krvne stanice-kako se ovaj prvi naziv (skraćeni) prevodi kod nas
curke-fala unaprijed

----------


## martinaP

T limfociti pomoćnici, tako smo ih mi na faksu zvali (jer postoje 2 vrste T limfocita, pomoćnici i supresori).

----------


## kovke

:Kiss:

----------


## kovke

After the* window period* when the body recognises the virus and develops antibodies...

zanima me ovaj boldani dio, početni stadij ili šta već

----------


## kovke

it is kept under control by a contingent of white soldier cells supplied by the bone marrow and lymphatic system. 

naravno da je ovo u prenesenom značenju, ali ne znam kako bih prevela ovaj bone marrow-po rječniku ispada da je moždina, a opet šta moždina radi u bijelim krvnim zrncima... i i limfni sustav-ajde i objašnjenje, da tuka (ja) i naučim nešto iz medicine

----------


## martinaP

Mislim da je bone marrow koštana srž.

----------


## tanja_b

bone marrow = koštana srž, tkivo koje proizvodi bijele krvne stanice (leukocite)
lymphatic system = limfni sustav, ovdje se vjerojatno misli na limfne čvorove bogate leukocitima

Sad, kako prevesti rečenicu u prenesenom značenju, a da ostane u militarističkom duhu, prepuštam drugima   :Wink:

----------


## martinaP

Window period se ponekad zove razdoblje prozora (to je sami početak infekcije, od trenutka kad se čovjek zarazio do trenutka kad se virus može detektirati u krvi). Često se ostavlja neprevedeno. 

Možda se javi netko kome je to bliža tematika.

----------


## Storma

jel bi taj window period bila inkubacija? definicija odgovara: od kad se virus pristeka do kad ga se moze naci u krvi=inkubacija (ili razdoblje inkubacije)

----------


## Trilian

Ne, inkubacija je period prije pojave simptoma.
Window period je ovo što je martinaP napisala. Ne znam kako se to kaže na hrvatskom.

----------


## martinaP

Kao što Trilian kaže, to nije razdoblje inkubacije.

----------


## kovke

a ništa onda, ja ću ostavit nepreveden taj prozor,uz fusnotu da su mi curke s foruma tak rekle   :Grin:

----------


## kovke

. Nakon window perioda, kada tijelo prepozna virus i stvori antitijela, pod kontrolom ga drži kontingent bijelih vojnika-stanica, opremljenih uz pomoć koštane srži i limfnog sustava.

jel bi to moglo bit to

----------


## Dalm@

:/ 
Kada nakon tzv. _window_ perioda tijelo prepozna virus i stvori antitijela, pod kontrolom 
ga drži vojska bijelih krvnih stanica nastala u koštanoj srži i limfnom sustavu.

----------


## Storma

supic dalma  :D

----------


## kovke

joj dalm@, hvala ti
a evo još nešto što bih trebala

Thirdly, there is a protective mucous plug in the cervix (mouth of the womb) that remains fixed throughout pregnancy making it difficult (in the absence of any STI) for HIV to reach the cervix (mouth of the womb) *where the virus has access to "receptor" sites or "receptionists" for the virus to gain entry.* 

ovi receptori mi bune koncepciju  :Embarassed:

----------


## tanja_b

Samo boldani dio:

... gdje virus ima pristup "receptorskim" mjestima ili "recepcionarima" (?) koji virusima omogućuju ulazak.

(receptori = molekule na koje se veže virus i koje mu omogućuju ulazak u stanicu)

----------


## kovke

*High viral count* = high risk to your baby 

da li postoji neki stručni naziv za ovo

----------


## Trilian

stručno: visoki titar virusa

razumljivo: puno virusnih čestica   :Smile:

----------


## kovke

mislim da ću iak preskočit stručni naziv
hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## kovke

Due to the fact there is more haemaglobin circulating in the blood, during exercise, the unborn baby draws more blood and oxygen than usual through the placenta, and more blood is shunted through the mothers heart with each heart beat. Your baby gets a real *oxygen high*

da li postoji neki naziv kojim bih mogla ovaj dio prevesti-malo mi glupo ispada ako prevedem tu zadnju rečenicu doslovno

----------


## Davor

Odnosi se na omamljenost od hiperventilacije - kao kad napušeš luftić i jako ti se vrti u glavi.

----------


## Anvi

Ne, nije tako. Kod hiperventilacije (npr. kad pušeš luftic kao sto je Davor napisao) ti se vrti i osjećaš se omamljeno jer je organizam izbacio previše CO2, a ne zato što je unio dodatni O2.
"Oxygen high" ne bi dakle bila omamljenost već više kao "budnost". Takav je učinak dodatnog kisika.

----------


## Storma

vidim da se tu dugo nije nista dogadalo pa evo mene   :Grin:  
trebam "sluzbeni" naziv ovih institucija na hrvatskom:

1. COMMISION OF THE EUROPEAN COMMUNITIES
2. EUROPEAN FOOD SAFETY AUTHORITY
3. OFFICIAL JOURNAL OF THE EUROPEAN UNION
4. vezano uz tocku 1 COMMISION DIRECTIVE

...da ne kazete kako sam lijeno prase, nesto sam surfala ali nisam uspjela naci (no super sam se izgubila u svim tim tijelima i tjelescima...), pa da ne gubim vrijeme koje mogu bolje upotrijebiti, molim nekoga ko se kuzi da me spasi muka...
hvala

----------


## yasmin

1. Komisija europskih zajednica
3. Službeni list europske zajednice
4. Direktiva komisije  (?)   (znam za EU directive-smjernica EU, community directive-direktiva zajednice)


2. pojam nemam
    možda Europsko tijelo za sigurnost hrane ?! ...lupam...

----------


## Storma

hvala yasmin
ajmo jos ovo zadnje....

----------


## babyboys

> vidim da se tu dugo nije nista dogadalo pa evo mene   
> trebam "sluzbeni" naziv ovih institucija na hrvatskom:
> 
> 1. COMMISION OF THE EUROPEAN COMMUNITIES
> 2. EUROPEAN FOOD SAFETY AUTHORITY
> 3. OFFICIAL JOURNAL OF THE EUROPEAN UNION
> 4. vezano uz tocku 1 COMMISION DIRECTIVE
> 
> ...da ne kazete kako sam lijeno prase, nesto sam surfala ali nisam uspjela naci (no super sam se izgubila u svim tim tijelima i tjelescima...), pa da ne gubim vrijeme koje mogu bolje upotrijebiti, molim nekoga ko se kuzi da me spasi muka...
> hvala


1. komisija europske zajednice
2.europsko vijeće za sigurnost hrane
3.službeni glasnik europske zajednice
4.voditelj komisije

----------


## babyboys

sad tek vidim koliko je ovo staro...  :Embarassed:

----------


## tenshi

> Storma prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidim da se tu dugo nije nista dogadalo pa evo mene   
> trebam "sluzbeni" naziv ovih institucija na hrvatskom:
> 
> 1. COMMISION OF THE EUROPEAN COMMUNITIES
> 2. EUROPEAN FOOD SAFETY AUTHORITY
> 3. OFFICIAL JOURNAL OF THE EUROPEAN UNION
> ...


bez obzira sto j staro, ja moram komentirati da europska zajednica i europska unija nisu isto! a i direktiva nije osoba, vec dokument  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Storma prvotno napisa
> ...



znam da je tema prastara ali neka se nađe...možda nekome zatreba.  :Wink:  

točan prijevod je:
1. komisija europskih zajednica
2. Europska agencija za sigurnost prehrambenih proizvoda (EFSA)
3. Službeni list Europskih zajednica
4. smjernice (ili direktive) komisije

----------

